# Ultimate Dubs Show Car Prep ~ Lomax & Bluloop's cars deswirled and ZymoI'd



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Evening all!

Been a tough four days for me preparing these cars.

Just some quick snaps throughout, and in the dull light in the evenings for afters...

Off to Ultimate Dubs tomorrow (Sat), leaving @ 5am :doublesho

Anyways, had to knuckle down with these cars, as the paint is hard as hell.

I didn't have to touch the wheels, as Lomax and Colin had already prepared them.

Lomax assisted with both details, so cheers to him 

So, a quick description of what the process was.


Washed and prepared for polishing in the usual manner (bare paint)

Machined with Fast Cut Plus, Menzerna 3.02 & 106FF. Makita and G220 were utilised with 6/4" pads (3M/Meg's) up to 1800 rpm.

Both were compounded, then refined.

Menzerna Top Inspection, buffed with quality mf's.

ZymoI HD Cleanse & a couple coats of ZymoI Atlantique  (Lomax)

Chemical Guys EZ Creme & ZymoI Concours (Bluloop).

Interiors hoovered, leather treated, glass cleaned.

Exhausts polished, engine bays cleaned and dressed, tyres/arches dressed.

You guys know the drill by now :wave:

I shall leave the rest to pictures, off to eat and play COD5, then bed for a few hours (literally) :lol:

I shall leave you with pictures. See how many subtle modifications you can spot...

*Please note that Colin/Val just received his Lupo back from a bodyshop, and the swirls are not a result of the way they look after the car!*





































Essentials, haha.









































































Ooops, an expensive wax. Lush.























































Afters:









































































Onto the Lupo.



















Unfortunate inflicted defects by bodyshop:



















Some before and afters:



















After:



















Some afters of the wee stunner 

























































































Hope to see some people at the show :thumb:

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Top work Mark, both look spot on. 

Will catch up with you at some point tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely! Keep it up


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome stuff!

both these cars rate HIGHLY in my dub appreciation 

ill see yous all down there


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

the white goof is fantastic, love the american touches


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll be down on Sunday morning so it'll be good to see the cars in the flesh

Nice work, glad you chose to use the Atlantique rather than shelf it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As soon as I saw this thread, I knew it would contain an LCR splitter :lol:

Not goin to UD  Will be at Spring Fest though, you taking either of these there?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks folks 



Epoch said:


> I'll be down on Sunday morning so it'll be good to see the cars in the flesh
> 
> Nice work, glad you chose to use the Atlantique rather than shelf it


Cheers Jon!

The lights are really unforgiving, so hopefully they will still look great 



Mat @ SWS said:


> As soon as I saw this thread, I knew it would contain an LCR splitter :lol:
> 
> Not goin to UD  Will be at Spring Fest though, you taking either of these there?


Cheers, I don't think they will be attending those.

Maybe some in Europe, E38, Players etc


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That Golf looks bloody amazing and i LOVE those red seats!!! :argie:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking work - just love that little Lupo :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

**** i think i have just wet my self with the golf gti its so lush, love the work bud very nice.

off topic whats vw paint work like to corect??

cheers 

tom


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there - they look spot on :thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

2 Proper gorgeous cars!

Lookin tip top there dude!


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

love em both!


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Good work, both of them look spot on


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

stunning - both of them, and excellent work :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

nice work, love both of them, porshce brakes on the GTi :doublesho


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Cracking work as usual Mark - both cars looking very nice for UD :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, Mark! How do you like the Atlantique?


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Paintwork looks great on both cars!

Awesome wheels on the Golf, and it's so low :thumb: .

But why the hell an Audi steering wheel in a VW? 

Still: good work!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

wow!
that lupo is stunning
and i especially like the yellow tinted fogs on the polo :thumb:

what engine sizes do the lupos come in?


----------



## MagicCleaner (Sep 13, 2008)

stuning job


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

both look nice

love interior the red


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, love that lupo



alan_mcc said:


> wow!
> that lupo is stunning
> and i especially like the yellow tinted fogs on the polo :thumb:
> 
> what engine sizes do the lupos come in?


Lupo GTI is a 1.6, the also did 1.0, 1.4 and 1.7D and 1.4TDI


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

great work loving the cars!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome golf:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

loves these dubs, would love to own something like this!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work on both cars. They look stunning:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Two stunners there, that Lupo has such an awesome stance on those wheels and the Golf just looks pure classy. It's minimal, but very effective.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Two stunning cars. I want some of those RS4 recaro's soooo much!!


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant work on two stunning looking cars.

Especially loving that wee lupo. :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great! A stunning GTI by the way.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

They are both cracking cars, I know Colin's Lupo has just come out of the bodyshop and has just made UD's by the skin of its teeth! he also had a leak on one of the Gotti's yesterday that required him to take the tyre off, split and reseal the wheel and then get it remounted all before todays huge trip from Aberdeen to the venue!

Great work Mark, see you and the boys tomorrow!!


----------



## Richard150 (Mar 5, 2009)

Love the Audi RS Steering wheel. Suits it sooo well. 
Im in america all the time and those little touches, especially the side reflectors, looks so perfect against the white!
The carbon fibre round the grill looks sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome, both look mint.

Love the calipers on the white GTI, very nice indeedy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

will be at Edition again this year (already booked time off work to prep for it )


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice! Great job done there and the car is looking great! I love Golf's


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Love both of these cars, nice work as always Mark


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice one Mark , i think that Golf is sick and the wheels are well cool..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mark, love the golf


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic work on both cars, I bet they look even better in the flesh


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work, love that lupo
> 
> Lupo GTI is a 1.6, the also did 1.0, 1.4 and 1.7D and 1.4TDI


shame they didn't do a 1.2, as i'm looking for my first car for when i'm 17..
1.0 is far too little, and 1.4 is a bit big for insurance on 17

guess i'll keep looking!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on both cars Mark!


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

will there be any show pics coming up?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

scottmmw said:


> will there be any show pics coming up?


Mine are here mate:thumb:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks mate, good photos - is there anymore?


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

nice job !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always cracking work, pics and cars Mark.:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

mark, i was wanting to meet you today, and congratulate you on the blue lupo.

I couldnt believe the state of the paint on the majority of the cars indoors at UD.
but i think the blue lupo was the best detailed car indoors today!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

JPC said:


> mark, i was wanting to meet you today, and congratulate you on the blue lupo.
> 
> I couldnt believe the state of the paint on the majority of the cars indoors at UD.
> but i think the blue lupo was the best detailed car indoors today!


TBH I have known that car for as long as Colin (the owner) has had it and can safely say the paint was the best I have ever seen it, Considering the bumpers and boot are the only bits that have had paint, its taking of best Lupo was amazing!!


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

well done Mark , on both two cars win there group and was good to meet you in the bar on sat night

Kenny


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

:argie:i want that lupo:argie: and nice work mate they both look stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

JPC said:


> mark, i was wanting to meet you today, and congratulate you on the blue lupo.
> 
> I couldnt believe the state of the paint on the majority of the cars indoors at UD.
> but i think the blue lupo was the best detailed car indoors today!


Cheers Mate, I did meet up with a few others. Let me know what shows you are going to, maybe see you at some 



dubnut71 said:


> TBH I have known that car for as long as Colin (the owner) has had it and can safely say the paint was the best I have ever seen it, Considering the bumpers and boot are the only bits that have had paint, its taking of best Lupo was amazing!!


Unfortunately, everything bar the roof and doors has been repainted!

There were some marks in places that just would not shift on the car, after two days on the bloody thing...

I was delighted that Colin got some recognition 



pologti said:


> well done Mark , on both two cars win there group and was good to meet you in the bar on sat night
> 
> Kenny


Cheers Kenny!

Glad you took a prize home too, well done :thumb:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

what other shows will you be attending mark?


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

JPC said:


> mark, i was wanting to meet you today, and congratulate you on the blue lupo.
> 
> I couldnt believe the state of the paint on the majority of the cars indoors at UD.
> but i think the blue lupo was the best detailed car indoors today!


We have owned that car for over 4 years and I can honestly say that it is currently looking the best it ever has, that is largely due to Mark's expertise, I did get some paint done and it came back on Wednesday from the bodyshop with some shocking swirls on it, Mark really pulled a rabbit out of the hat, I knew the lights at Telford are so unforgiving, so to get best Lupo is testment to the graft Mark put in.
A huge thanks to him :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Stunning!! Nice pair that's for sure


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

scottmmw said:


> what other shows will you be attending mark?


Probably Edition 38, VW Players and maybe Men In VW (MIVW)


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Probably Edition 38, VW Players and maybe Men In VW (MIVW)


you and lomax will need to come to MIVW this year


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Crackin' work on both cars :thumb:


----------

